# Zoo Zone



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

I Have a Zoo Zone so there is no wire to attach shelves, and suggestions for climbing ideas?


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

Picture?

What about rocks or those logs that are used for terrariums? I'm sure there is some way that you could rig up ladders and such too.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow. I don't believe they make those large enough to fit rats.

Please do consider another home, for many reasons. Zoo Zones are plastic, not much ventilation(it's just like having an aquarium), and your rats may get bored and chew through it. Not to mention they're expensive, look into a Martin's Cage.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.worldpetstore.com/zoozonhomlar.html

I think it is big enough for one rat is it not?
Plus she gets alot of out of the cage time
SO if I am stuck using this what are some suggestions?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

this cage is *barely* big enough for ONE rat. you can enter cage dimensions into a "rat calculator" (stickied on the forums) to find out how many rats will fit into a certain size cage. the fancy rats calculator that i use says 1 rat (generally, 2 square feet per rat) but even then, the cage should probably be at least 4 inches taller (nothing smaller than 12" any dimension). also, that cage has almost no ventilation which is bad for a species that genetically has breathing trouble.

more importantly, rats are *much* happier if you get them a friend and everyone here will encourage you to do so many, many times. rats need at least 1 hour recommended (everyone here will say more) out-of-the-cage time daily, but more if it is an only rat.

what do you mean "stuck" using that cage? see if you can take it back if you have already bought/ordered it, or see if you can put a wire cage between the litter pan and the clear top? good luck with that, but no one here will be terribly happy to hear that you are stuck with that cage...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

O_O THAT little plastic tuperware thing is $100 O_O

Yeah new cage, ASAP! That has so many things counting against it. It's too short, it has horrible ventilation, and it's TINNYYY! Gah you're better off making something out of a tote then using that cage. Not to mention rats do better in same sex pairs and can get horribly depressed without another rat for company


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

I put it in the calculator and it says 2 rats
The cage is 3 feet by 1.5 feet and 1.25 feet high


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

That doesn't change the ventilation issue.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

I know but I got it for free. I can't afford to go buy a whole new cage


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

I know but I got it for free. I can't afford to go buy a whole new cage


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Are you crafty? You could build one...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

We have those cages in the rescue for babies and birthing moms. The ventialtion isn't great but if you are cleaning it out really well every day It shouldn't be horrible. The thing I don't like about them is there are no levels, no good way to hang hammokcs either. Not much fun for a ratty. I was debeating buying a RUUD from Martins cages but I figured I would just build one so now I am making the plans and getting the materials together.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

It would best for the ratties to upgrade to a better cage a.s.a.p.

but if you're stuck with that one then you can go out and buy a few of these

Just get creative, and go into a target or k-mart of something. Have a look around and you'll find plenty of kitchen/bathroom stuff that would be good for ratties, and the best part is they are usually powder coated!!!!


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

What would I do with those? put them in the cage for shelves?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

oh those are cool!!! yeah i would put them in the cage for shelves!! *puts those on my list for my ratties cages*


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't have a target here so I will try walmart or zellers, but I am hoping to get a new cage soon when I have the money
My boyfriend gets mad cause I soend all my money on her and he spends all his money on me :I Not good


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL try the dollar store too there might be something very similar but for alot less money. I hit the dollar store and the thrift stores all the time!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They also make stackable shelves that you can put fabric in as little bed areas... Try the dollar store or Walmart.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I buy more rat stuff from Walmart and JoAnne's Crafts than pet stores by a long shot... :-D


----------



## Chthonicfox (Jul 20, 2007)

Ugh, what a terrible cage. Now that I've seen a picture I recognize them. Like everyone else here suggests, it's time to find a better cage or get creative. That is not a suitable cage at all. I just wanted to put out here also that before considering ANY pet, you must be able to provide for it financially: cages, food, beedding, toys, etc. If you cannot afford to get a proper home for the ratties, then you should wait until you can.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

So I completely understand your thinking behind saying you shouldn't have the pet if you can't afford it.
This is where I'd like inform you that the reason I first got these pets.
My boyfriend has snakes and he decided it would be a good idea to buy some pregnant rats and then have the babies as food. So when I stopped the vicous cycle I didn't have the heart to allow him to kill the rats for food, so there you have it. I had three pet rats. I did the best I could do with what I had, and they always had everything they needed.
Sorry their cage wasn't the best and maybe it still isn't but it is better than a snakes belly


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

You could try contacting your local SPCA and asking if they have a used cage you could buy...

I used to work for the one in my area and the supervisors would do that all the time. Maybe if you just expained the situation to them they would be willing to help?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

well, it will work in the mean time. Keep changing the litter out completely every other day if possible and take out the poops every day. Make sure that if you smell any amonia at all to change the litter. It will keep fumes in unfortunately and that hurts rats delicate lungs but if you keep waaaaay on top of things to a very high extent I'm sure it will be fine. And if it is indeed that large then it should be fine. How come the website says it's only 7.5" tall when you are saying 3ft? Did you give us the wrong length... I'm confused

But I would, if I were you, save money up for a fund for the vet as well as the cage. Rats are definately expensive animals unfortunately so it's best to be prepared. I totally hear you on the discovering rats by saving rats destined for snake food. That's how I got my start too, my dad brought them over to be away from the heat while we went out since he was in town and I fell in love with one of his tiny tiny feeder rats. I totally wasn't prepared and wish Joshu didn't suffer for the unpreparedness I had but at least it was better than being in the environment my father would of put him in before he threw him in the freezer ):

Short term, what you have will work but save for the long term and you should be fine. Good luck with your rats.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

She's been in it 1 year, I will be getting her a rabbit cage soon.
 No more worries but she does have a lot of discharge and wet sounds and sneezing
Try changing cage and litter and go from there?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like a uri or possibly even lung damage from being in that cage for a year ): A vet visit and antibiotics are NEEDED when you see discharge and wet sneezing or else it can get chronic and worse.

The rabbit cage might help... what litter is she on?


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

aspen bedding
She seen the vet, she was on meds


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

What was she on and for how long?


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Baytril injections for 2 weeks and oral for another week or so. 
It was a bit ago


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

How does her skin look? You probably don't want to go with Baytril injections again, it causes some skin decay around the injection site. So yeah she's probably had her fill of that. Maybe it's time to put her on a doxy/baytril combo for at least three weeks.

But I do think that changing to a more well ventilated cage will help her tons.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

They Baytril injections will never be given again 

My vet isn't very experienced, and I don't want to pay the vet visit again when I know what she needs they just need to give it to me.

Also I am changing her cage and bedding tomorrow


----------

